# Mindcontrol RP NSFW (submissive needed)



## Frost Doll (May 31, 2020)

Hi im new to this well place cause i wasnt more of a open minded person but i thought of well trying to be more confident and try to ask people from different places instead of just from just friends i already know

Anyway im looking for well a nsfw sub rper but sadly i dont rp with any human characters  or feral characters like say i only rp with furrys scalies robotic characters slime characters etc

But please note i do have understanding problems dyslexia and negativity (meaning im very harsh on myself if i get something wrong)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm up for it! Does gender matter any, or could we discuss the specifics and such?


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 1, 2020)

I have furries, animal humanoids, and feral-mech hybrid cyborgs. Various gender and various backgrounds for each of them, in the same universe.

Note that I have done several NSFW RPs on my mother language but English. I might be sluggish or not. By the way, I do best at submissive than any other.

We can discuss further if you're interested. I got Discord and Telegram open for RPs. And even KakaoTalk (just in case).


----------



## Frost Doll (Jun 1, 2020)

Well im open to discuss but only through my discord it thats alright my discord should be in my profile


----------



## Frost Doll (Jun 1, 2020)

And if my discord isnt on my profile its frostdoll Rping only#3212


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 1, 2020)

Ah, don't have Discord.


----------



## Frost Doll (Jun 1, 2020)

What do you have then


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 1, 2020)

Just this. I use the conversations in this area, or I can use FA note system.


----------



## Frost Doll (Jun 1, 2020)

I dont like people seeing my rps i rather have them private


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 1, 2020)

The conversations here are private. Nobody else can see them.


----------



## Frost Doll (Jun 1, 2020)

Okie then i am new so idk where to do the conversation


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 1, 2020)

I can show you via intro.


----------



## Frost Doll (Jun 8, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> I have furries, animal humanoids, and feral-mech hybrid cyborgs. Various gender and various backgrounds for each of them, in the same universe.
> 
> Note that I have done several NSFW RPs on my mother language but English. I might be sluggish or not. By the way, I do best at submissive than any other.
> 
> We can discuss further if you're interested. I got Discord and Telegram open for RPs. And even KakaoTalk (just in case).



Hey idk if your still looking to rp but im still open


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 8, 2020)

Frost Doll said:


> Hey idk if your still looking to rp but im still open



Nice! 

Just for your information, I'm planning to start working within a week, so my break period may end soon if my application passes on.

If you're cool with the fact that I'm not gonna be free like now, we can discuss about times later :3


----------



## Frost Doll (Jun 8, 2020)

Sure also my discord name on my profile on here is fixed so you can message me on didcord


----------

